# Medicare Carve Out Rules for Preventative Vists



## sgodbold (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello All -

Does someone have a direct link for the Medicare Carve out rules for well woman visits? (Google is being uncooperative for me). Our contractor is Novitas Solutions here in Maryland. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kterry0474 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Medicare carve out*

I use this link below and it it on page 47. Hope it helps


http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

